# EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?



## jorgus (12. Januar 2010)

*EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

ich hab für mien i7 920 einen brocken gekauft und such ein passendes gehäuse dazu

am liebsten wurd ich wissen ob das *Antec P193* dafür geignet ist lt Hersteller sollte der kühler nicht höher als 14 cm sein aber ich frag mich ob man da nciht einen lüfter oder so ausbauen kann und somit den 16 cm brocken einbauen kann?


----------



## tuned (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

Dort ist ein 200er Lüfter drin,
sieht genietet aus.

YouTube - #1062 - Antec P193 Case Video Review


Ich hab den Lüfter im NZXT Panzerbox drin, da hasst massig platz in der breite.


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

Das Antec P183 reicht Dir wahrscheinlich nicht von der Kühlung ?
Ich habe den Groß Clockner BE (155 mm hoch, der Brocken ist nur 2 mm höher) im P182, passt locker. Das P183 ist ja nur ein verbessertes P182, die Größe sollte gleich sein.


----------



## jorgus (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

ich würd das P183 sofort kaufen wenn mir garantiert wird das mein alpenföhn Brocken darin platz hat!


----------



## mattinator (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*



jorgus schrieb:


> ich würd das P183 sofort kaufen wenn mir garantiert wird das mein alpenföhn Brocken darin platz hat!



Dachte eigentlich, inzwischen hat sich schon jemand mit einer positiven Meldung gefunden. Ich habe gerade noch mal die Seitenwand von meinem P182 abgenommen. Wenn ich anstelle der Seitenwand deckend auf das Gehäuse einen Karton halte, sind zwischen äußerem Rand des Alpenfön und der Abdeckung durch den Karton noch 5 mm Platz. Da die Seitenwand nicht bündig auf dem Rahmen aufliegt, kommen noch ein paar Millimeter dazu. Wenn Dein Sockel-1366-Mainboard nicht höher als mein MSI P7N SLI Platinum ist, sollte es eigentlich reichen. Lt. Vergleich bei Antec (Case Comparison) ist das P182 und P183 von den Außenabmessungen gleich. Der Rahmen und die Abdeckungen sollten sich nicht wesentlich unterscheiden. Verbürgen kann ich mich natürlich nicht dafür, aber nach meinem Ermessen sollte das P183 von der Größe für den Brocken reichen.
Habe noch mal kurz hier im Forum gesucht, vllt. hat dbpaule eine Antwort für Dich: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...em-kuehler-zu-moddingzwecken.html#post1039167, das P180 ist nur 5 mm breiter als P182 / P183.


----------



## jorgus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

danke dir für die vielen infos, mein mainboard wär ein asus rampage 2 extreme aber ich denke von der höhe unterscheiden sich mainboards nicht wirklcih oder?

für erfahrungsberichte bin ich natürlich weiter offen


----------



## elemer (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

Ich hatte den Brocken in einem Three Hundred verbaut auf einem Gigabyte P35-DS3. Beide Gehäuse sind laut caseking 205mm breit.

100% Garantie wird Dir niemand geben können (außer er hat genau Deine Hardware), aber wenn bei dem Three Hundred noch ein paar mm Platz waren, passt es bei Deinem Gehäuse auch!


----------



## Cattivo (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*

Wie ist dein finanzielles Budget bzw was ist deine Obergrenze?

Muss es Antec sein oder kann es auch ein anderer Hersteller sein?


----------



## jorgus (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: EKL Alpenfoehn, welches Gehäuse?*



Cattivo schrieb:


> Wie ist dein finanzielles Budget bzw was ist deine Obergrenze?
> 
> Muss es Antec sein oder kann es auch ein anderer Hersteller sein?



darf auch ruhig ein anderer hersteller sein, das antec gefällt mir halt vom innenleben her wirklich super und auch außen schön


----------

